# new Drumset... :)



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Starting the proces to get my new drumset built... Going to take a couple months.. 
Found a good shop to order it from..

Going to be a Gretsch USA Custom with a 24" kickdrum - Red Sparkle...  
Rack and floor toms..  

SWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hell yeah !!! feed the monster !!  Always fun to get some new noisemakers D  

Red sparkle nice touch  -  u gonna get some new tophats  and other cymbals n'stuff too ?

I'll be lusting after some new axes soon when i visit and start  jammin with My grandson the Drum Monkey in MA and  hit the music  stores around Boston in 10 days --ALWAYS fun to look at and try out new gear

 .Luv my Les Paul tho that one will always be #1


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool, Gretsch makes great drums!  Have fun building your kit!


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice, getting new "stuff" is cool.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice, getting new "stuff" is cool.



I've had my current Yamaha Recording Custom kit for almost 20 years...  It's a great kit..  But I want to have it setup all the time and use this for live shows..

22" kick
12" tomtom
14" floortom
16" floortom

Waiting to hear back on the details...  So psyched...

Old Kit...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey nice OLD rig there D !!  

gettin psyched is a gooooood thing  . I checked out the sound of that Dustbowl ---nice  n' diff, too


----------



## marcski (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice looking set-up D.

Bang 'em hard and long, bro!


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

The only drumming I've ever done is on Rock Band. I'm pretty much pro 8)


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

Posts have been deleted in this by the mods.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> I've had my current Yamaha Recording Custom kit for almost 20 years...  It's a great kit..  But I want to have it setup all the time and use this for live shows..
> 
> 22" kick
> 12" tomtom
> ...



Awesome set, I have a Yamaha Recording kit myself.  Very impressed at how good these drums sound after almost twenty years!  Think  I will go play right now!


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Awesome set, I have a Yamaha Recording kit myself.  Very impressed at how good these drums sound after almost twenty years!  Think  I will go play right now!



Cool..  Love the way they sound.  But I need something that stands out and sounds good to make my move...  I'll keep these drums forever..  They play so nice and stay in tune so well..  

In the meantime...  8 weeks until this(gold was my 2nd choice) 
I didn't get the snare - already have 2..  And mines Red sparkle..


----------



## marcski (Apr 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Cool..  Love the way they sound.  But I need something that stands out and sounds good to make my move...  I'll keep these drums forever..  They play so nice and stay in tune so well..
> 
> In the meantime...  8 weeks until this(gold was my 2nd choice)
> I didn't get the snare - already have 2..  And mines Red sparkle..





Wait, you posted in a thread other than the censorship one....?  What's up? You getting soft?  

And, IMHO, the red is sooo soo much nicer than the gold.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2011)

Therapy is all ways good.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, D....you ever get into making/putting your own kit together?? I know didly about it but I have a friend (drummer) who orders the "stuff" and makes his kit himslef. My guess is there's no way they could be as good as what the factory could do but that's just a guess.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 13, 2011)

dmc said:


> 8 more weeks...   tick tick tick... uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh



yee haa and then  u 'll be "bangin on the bongos like a chimpanzee"--Knopfler  $$$ 4 Nuttin  

 and u can Put up a sound check on U tube


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 14, 2011)

Great! Now we can hear "clave" rhythms (shave, haircut....two bits. shave, haircut....two bits) on a LOUD set now!


----------



## skime (Apr 16, 2011)

:beer::beer:


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 16, 2011)

Your statement about the music scene in Woodstock is antiquated. Yes, there are good musicians, but they just LIVE here. There is no music venue of any worth left, therefore there is no place for them to PLAY. Jimmy Cobb, one of those musicians, lives down the road from me; he has volunteered to find someone of the same caliber as myself to play with. (Do you know who Jimmy Cobb is?) Years ago, when I was in music school, I was advised to not play with people who suck because, although you may be the best musician in the world, you will get a bad reputation ("birds of a feather..."). I don't drink and play for it messes up my timing. What's your excuse? One of the bands I played with around here included heroin addicts; when I learned about this, I left. Now one is now dead of an overdose. As for drums, Sonor, the brand I own, take nine months to a year to build. Not 2 or 3 months. They are 9 ply with the bass being 12 ply maple. Yes the Gretsch Customs are great drums, but sometimes money is better spent on lessons. You spent a lot of money and you learned clave rhythm. If you weren't so obstinate I would have helped you and you would have finished the "Progressive steps to Syncopation for the modern drummer" book by Ted Reed  by now.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 16, 2011)

ed-drum said:


> Your statement about the music scene in Woodstock is antiquated. Yes, there are good musicians, but they just LIVE here. There is no music venue of any worth left, therefore there is no place for them to PLAY. Jimmy Cobb, one of those musicians, lives down the road from me; he has volunteered to find someone of the same caliber as myself to play with. (Do you know who Jimmy Cobb is?) Years ago, when I was in music school, I was advised to not play with people who suck because, although you may be the best musician in the world, you will get a bad reputation ("birds of a feather...").* I don't drink and play for it messes up my timing*. What's your excuse? One of the bands I played with around here included heroin addicts; when I learned about this, I left. Now one is now dead of an overdose. As for drums, Sonor, the brand I own, take nine months to a year to build. Not 2 or 3 months. They are 9 ply with the bass being 12 ply maple. Yes the Gretsch Customs are great drums, but sometimes money is better spent on lessons. You spent a lot of money and you learned clave rhythm. If you weren't so obstinate I would have helped you and you would have finished the "Progressive steps to Syncopation for the modern drummer" book by Ted Reed  by now.



You must be boring to watch then


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 16, 2011)

I've played with people that had "Rolling Stones LTD." on their drum cases. I've played at CBGB'S, Max's Kansas City, Traxx, and other clubs in NYC, Westchester, Long Island, South Carolina, North Carolina, Florida, Georgia, Germany, etc.so long ago that I can't remember the names because it was so long ago. I've seen videos of your band. Keith Moon, didn't play the hihat because he didn't have one. Why did you play the Who's songs on the hihat? It's ENSEMBLE, not ensamble. Gee, DMC'S post disappeared. I'm done with this place.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 16, 2011)

ed-drum said:


> I've played with people that had "Rolling Stones LTD." on their drum cases. I've played at CBGB'S, Max's Kansas City, Traxx, and other clubs in NYC, Westchester, Long Island, South Carolina, North Carolina, Florida, Georgia, Germany, etc.so long ago that I can't remember the names because it was so long ago. I've seen videos of your band. Keith Moon, didn't play the hihat because he didn't have one. Why did you play the Who's songs on the hihat? It's ENSEMBLE, not ensamble. Gee, DMC'S post disappeared. I'm done with this place.



I never liked the Rolling Stones, still don't.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Posts have been deleted in this by the mods.



nope

all posts were deleted by their author.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> nope
> 
> all posts were deleted by their author.



if i post something, you reply with quoting it and then i delete my original post does the quote still show up in your post?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if i post something, you reply with quoting it and then i delete my original post does the quote still show up in your post?



Yes


----------



## marcski (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it me or do ed-drums posts in this thread seem misplaced and belligerent?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2011)

marcski said:


> Is it me or do ed-drums posts in this thread seem misplaced and belligerent?



could be, but in a different thread i noticed something similar. Ed had responded to a posting directed at him but didn't' quote it. later i came back to that thread and noticed the author of the comment directed at Ed was deleted but Ed's response was still there. without the context of the original post Ed's post seemed odd.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 26, 2011)

DMC, what kind of kit is this???


----------



## dmc (May 26, 2011)

Going to guess they're Pearl Masters -  based upon the badge..

nice drums


----------

